# I’m sorry to start a mess



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

*I'm sorry to start a mess*

I want to start this thread to let everyone know that I am sorry. I will make no excuses because there is none to make.

Again I'm sorry that I broke the rules and it will not happen again.


----------



## Sandman (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



Junior said:


> I want to start this thread to let everyone know that I am sorry. I will make no excuses because there is none to make.
> 
> Again I'm sorry that I broke the rules and it will not happen again.


I'm not exactly sure what it was that you did, but I have an idea. No need to rehash it though. Good of you to apologize. It will pass.


----------



## Corona Gigante-cl (Sep 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Hey, man, definitely not your fault.

You must feel like you stepped on a land-mine. Sorry about that.


----------



## j6ppc (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

No worries... You had neither malice nor circumvention of rules in mind AFIK.


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



j6ppc said:


> No worries... You had neither malice nor circumvention of rules in mind AFIK.


:tpd:


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Yea no worries, everyone makes a mistake now and again. That's why pencils have erasers. Now if you do it again...


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



Twill413 said:


> Yea no worries, everyone makes a mistake now and again. That's why pencils have erasers. Now if you do it again...


Can I use that as my sig line

Like everyone said it all will passsssss.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

I think you should be banned

Just kidding

Whatever you did I will forget, which is easy because I never knew it.


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Live and learn.

Live and learn .


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



Junior said:


> I want to start this thread to let everyone know that I am sorry. I will make no excuses because there is none to make.
> 
> Again I'm sorry that I broke the rules and it will not happen again.


No worries here. You made a post and it was not clear (and still isn't) whether or not it was against the rules. No apology is needed.

Now get back to readin' and postin' and I'll let ya know what the big guy says.


----------



## Eternal Rider (Feb 27, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



Twill413 said:


> Yea no worries, everyone makes a mistake now and again. That's why pencils have erasers. Now if you do it again...


Yea What he said


----------



## RJT (Feb 12, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

o

J/K Crap happens....Its how you clean it up that impresses me. :tu :bl :ss


----------



## bazookajoe (Nov 2, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



RPB67 said:


> Live and learn.


 Whether or not an apology was necessary, credit to you for trying to make it right.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

You have handled the whole thing quite well since the initial post, and I think your stay here in the Jungle will prove to be a great one. :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR (Jun 27, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*










Just Kidding!:r :mn The jungle is a very forgiving place......although from what everyone is saying you didn't do much, or anything.


----------



## SaltyMcGee (Dec 15, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Dude, I just read the thread. You meant no harm.

IMO No harm = no foul. At least in this case.

The mods'll take care of ya!:tu


----------



## Junior (Apr 28, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



pnoon said:


> Now get back to readin' and postin' and I'll let ya know what the big guy says.


I do more reading than posting so that will continue.

As far as the other I was taught growing up to step up and take you licks when you messed up. That's all I was trying to do. I should have reread the rules after my hiatus. I will know from now on.


----------



## TMoneYNYY (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Don't worry man, things blow-over. Just remember... no matter how bad it is, you're still not RPLoaded!:tu


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Don't worry man, things blow-over. Just remember... *no matter how bad it is, you're still not RPLoaded*!:tu


:tpd: (ouch)


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*



TMoneYNYY said:


> Don't worry man, things blow-over. Just remember... no matter how bad it is, you're still not RPLoaded!:tu


That is just TOO damn funny.
:r x 1,000,000,000,000,000,000,000,000


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

*Re: I'm sorry to start a mess*

Twas not you that created a mess.

It's all good.


----------

